# Thanks & Goodbye



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

...ok, I'm not going far...

Swapped out my 811 for a 211 this morning. Just wanted to thank everyone who helped me with my issues in this forum. 

I have been plagued with the dreaded "tune into an OTA channel, get black screen, 811 reboots" issue for months and I finally lost patience with it, so as soon as my lease was up I decided to make the change.

See ya in the 211 forum.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Yuck! I have a 921 and had similar issues. I was about to sell it and get an 811. I don't want a ViP receiver because I don't want to pay the "HD enabling fee". I got the 921 to be ready when I eventually got an HD set. That has yet to happen. I thought I was ahead of the curve but the darn thing became obsolete before I ever got an HD set.

All I want is a bug-free receiver that picks up off-air digital (and hopefully has guide data, but that's another rant). I'm tired of losing DVR recordings and lenghty rebooting and hard drives that spin 24/7.


----------

